
Go deeper, not wider - ronjouch
http://www.raptitude.com/2017/12/go-deeper-not-wider/
======
krysp
This is especially relevant in tech. I feel a lot of language hype and
framework churn is due to this obsession with whatever is newest and most
shiny.

------
sunstone
If you're going to go deep in a technology be sure it's one that's not likely
to be supplanted a few years down the road.

~~~
RickJWagner
+1. Super-expert COBOL experts probably get paid pretty well, but there are
few of them.

------
0wl3x
I clicking on this telling myself that this was the last post I would read
today on HN and I'm glad I did. This is exactly the kind of thing I wanted to
read and I'm going to spend my time in the coming year holding this philosophy
close.

~~~
RickJWagner
So you won't read any more articles, just re-read this one?

:)

